# Tapatalk Updated



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've just updated Tapatalk to the most recent version.
Apparently this version solves some of the posting issues.

If anybody is still having issues with Tapatalk please ensure that you have the most recent version of the app installed on your phone.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

@dan94 have you updated? 
I have & it's still loading the most recent post rather than the first unread


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Let's give paragraphs a try then.

Will this work?

Edit: sadly, no .


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm using Tapatalk version 4.15.10 (build 510) on Android. I can't actually work out how to check this is the latest version on Google Play, since it just gives a release date, but my phone has often applied Tapatalk upgrades so I think it is.

Edit: a bit of Googling suggests I do have the latest version.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks guys, I've reported back to them that people are still having issues.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> @dan94 have you updated? I have & it's still loading the most recent post rather than the first unread


Yeah I updated this morning and still same problem.

I still don't think polls are showing either? Which is annoying.


----------

